# Another awesome Sea view pic



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Because we can always use another seaview thread... and a smile.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Because we can always use another seaview thread... and a smile.
> :thumbsup:


 


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Nice. for a second there, I thought you might've meant the Seaview Terrace Castle in Rhode Island.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

There. That's better.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

HA!

Well done.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Seaview said:


> Nice. for a second there, I thought you might've meant the Seaview Terrace Castle in Rhode Island.


Isn't that Collinwood?

Rogue


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

RogueJ said:


> Isn't that Collinwood?
> 
> Rogue


From Google:

_An interesting side note to your commentary on Seaview Terrace is that it was featured as the exterior of Collinwood mansion on the soap Dark Shadows._

Neat!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Seaview said:


> Nice. for a second there, I thought you might've meant the Seaview Terrace Castle in Rhode Island.


An interesting history behind the castle is here:
http://www.dupontcastle.com/castles/seaviewt.htm

_



Seaview Terrace was built on Dupont Circle, in Washington, D.C., by liquor millionaire Edson Bradley. In the 1920's, Mr. Bradley had the castle dismantled, and shipped to an oceanfront property in Newport, R.I., where it was rebuilt, larger and grander than before. Seaview Terrace still stands today on Ruggles Avenue, in Newport.

Click to expand...

_Should have guessed it was in Newport!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> There. That's better.


eheheh....good one!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

kit junkie, that's too cool!!!


----------

